# Un thread per sfogarmi...



## Kid (25 Agosto 2009)

Si lo so, è sempre la solita storia, ma che ci volete fare, io sono così, mi piace menarmela.

Io ho bisogno di dire ti amo e di sentirmelo dire (almeno una volta ogni due mesi possibilmente) e siccome con mia moglie questa cosa non funziona più, chiedo gentilmente alle donne del forum di dirmelo per placare questa mia fame di romanticismo. Vi prego, riempitemi di parole sdolcinate fino alla nausea. Mia moglie aldilà del "trombiamo?" oppure del "ciao amore", o meglio ancora del "ciao amore, trombiamo?" proprio non và...

Comincio io:

Veronika ti amo
Verena ti amo
Grande ti amo
Anna ti amo

Mi scuseranno tutte le altre splendide donnine del forum, ma comincio con queste quattro perchè sono le prime a venirmi in mente.

Sto già meglio...

Grazie a tutte


----------



## Kid (25 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Si lo so, è sempre la solita storia, ma che ci volete fare, io sono così, mi piace menarmela.
> 
> Io ho bisogno di dire ti amo e di sentirmelo dire (almeno una volta ogni due mesi possibilmente) e siccome con mia moglie questa cosa non funziona più, chiedo gentilmente alle donne del forum di dirmelo per placare questa mia fame di romanticismo. Vi prego, riempitemi di parole sdolcinate fino alla nausea. Mia moglie aldilà del "trombiamo?" oppure del "ciao amore", o meglio ancora del "ciao amore, trombiamo?" proprio non và...
> 
> ...



Aggiungo un dettaglio. L'altro ieri mia moglie mi ha confessato che la brutta esperienza che le ho fatto passare l'ha cambiata in questo senso... tristezza, ok me la sono cercata ma... che posso fare ora? Aspettare e sperare immagino...


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Agosto 2009)

Ti amo, Kid, ma fra noi non ci può essere storia


----------



## Kid (25 Agosto 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ti amo, Kid, ma fra noi non ci può essere storia


Grazie Alce, sapevo di poter contare su di te...


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Grazie Alce, sapevo di poter contare su di te...


Mi auguro che la mia non resti l'unica risposta.
Confido su Molti, Corno, Fedy, Alex, Oscuro e qualcun altro.
Arrivo persino a sperare per te che si rifaccia vivo Irry, e magari pure Insonne


----------



## Kid (25 Agosto 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mi auguro che la mia non resti l'unica risposta.
> Confido su Molti, Corno, Fedy, Alex, Oscuro e qualcun altro.
> Arrivo persino a sperare per te che si rifaccia vivo Irry, e magari pure Insonne


Và benissimo anche una manifestazione d'amore gay al momento...


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Và benissimo anche una manifestazione d'amore gay al momento...


Pur parlando da totalmente etero, penso che se fossimo un po' più evoluti sapremmo apprezzare meglio anche l'amore tra uomini. Basterebbe capire che amore ed inchiappettamento sono due cose che non c'entrano nulla tra loro.


----------



## Kid (25 Agosto 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Pur parlando da totalmente etero, penso che se fossimo un po' più evoluti sapremmo apprezzare meglio anche l'amore tra uomini. Basterebbe capire che amore ed inchiappettamento sono due cose che non c'entrano nulla tra loro.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2009)

Kid ...però davvero non è facile capire che genere di amore vuoi e vogliate in genere vuoi uomini.
Se si dice troppo spesso "ti amo" diventa uguale a "passami il sale".
Io sono per il dire, ma mi è stato detto che conta il fare.
Ma a volte anche il fare coccole, complimenti, accudimento e sesso non basta.
Riesci a spiegare cosa vuoi?


----------



## Kid (25 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Kid ...però davvero non è facile capire che genere di amore vuoi e vogliate in genere vuoi uomini.
> Se si dice troppo spesso "ti amo" diventa uguale a "passami il sale".
> Io sono per il dire, ma mi è stato detto che conta il fare.
> Ma a volte anche il fare coccole, complimenti, accudimento e sesso non basta.
> Riesci a spiegare cosa vuoi?



Come disse Veronika in un thread qualche giorno fa, molti mi definiscono un "uomo d'altri tempi". Sono un romantico, un sognatore. Mi piacciono le manifestazioni d'amore quali le coccole e il sesso, ma credo tanto nelle parole "ti amo", sono la prova del fuoco. Provate a dirlo guardando negli occhi una persona, vedete se è facile, soprattutto se non lo sentite...

Ogni tanto vorrei sentirmelo dire, tutto qua. Cosa costa? Sembra quasi dia fastidio al giorno d'oggi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Come disse Veronika in un thread qualche giorno fa, molti mi definiscono un "uomo d'altri tempi". Sono un romantico, un sognatore. Mi piacciono le manifestazioni d'amore quali le coccole e il sesso, ma credo tanto nelle parole "ti amo", sono la prova del fuoco. Provate a dirlo guardando negli occhi una persona, vedete se è facile, soprattutto se non lo sentite...
> 
> Ogni tanto vorrei sentirmelo dire, tutto qua. Cosa costa? Sembra quasi dia fastidio al giorno d'oggi...


 Tu la guardi negli occhi abbastanza a lungo per percepire come sta lei?
La guardi al punto di sentire la sua anima?
Per provare queste cose, ricorda, che hai guardato così un'altra.


----------



## Kid (25 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu la guardi negli occhi abbastanza a lungo per percepire come sta lei?
> La guardi al punto di sentire la sua anima?
> Per provare queste cose, ricorda, che hai guardato così un'altra.



Le mie colpe sono lì, sempre sotto ai miei occhi, non passa giorno che io non le "spolveri"...

Tuttavia mi domando, dovrò vivere sempre così, senza mai più sentirmi dire che lei mi ama?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Le mie colpe sono lì, sempre sotto ai miei occhi, non passa giorno che io non le "spolveri"...
> 
> Tuttavia mi domando, dovrò vivere sempre così, senza mai più sentirmi dire che lei mi ama?


 Mica mi hai risposto, però...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Tu la guardi?
Tu sei interessato a lei?
O sei in attesa di attenzioni.


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mica mi hai risposto, però...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Senti, anche se partiamo da esperienze diverse, io lo capisco. Ho passato anni a guardarla negli occhi, ma il suo "ti amo" l'ho avvertito sempre "di plastica". Adesso anch'io, come Kid, vorrei sentirmelo dire con sincerità, un po' di passione, un poco di luce negli occhi. Cacchio come lo capisco il nostro Kid!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Senti, anche se partiamo da esperienze diverse, io lo capisco. Ho passato anni a guardarla negli occhi, ma il suo "ti amo" l'ho avvertito sempre "di plastica". Adesso anch'io, come Kid, vorrei sentirmelo dire con sincerità, un po' di passione, un poco di luce negli occhi. Cacchio come lo capisco il nostro Kid!


 Non potrebbe essere il vostro sguardo a essere stato un po' di plastica?

In quali situazioni vi piacerebbe sentirlo?
Le donne sono molto sensibili alla situazione.
Probabilmente anche voi, ma magari non sono le stesse.


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non potrebbe essere il vostro sguardo a essere stato un po' di plastica?
> 
> In quali situazioni vi piacerebbe sentirlo?
> Le donne sono molto sensibili alla situazione.
> Probabilmente anche voi, ma magari non sono le stesse.


A me piacerebbe sentirlo in un momento qualsiasi, dove apparentemente non c'entrerebbe nulla, accompagnato magari da un breve appoggio del capo sul mio petto, o da un abbraccio anche fuggevole da dietro. Ma l'importante non è sentirlo con le orecchie, ma col cuore


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> A me piacerebbe sentirlo in un momento qualsiasi, dove apparentemente non c'entrerebbe nulla, accompagnato magari da un breve appoggio del capo sul mio petto, o da un abbraccio anche fuggevole da dietro. Ma l'importante non è sentirlo con le orecchie, ma col cuore


 O una è una "scema" come me oppure escono questi impulsi di entusiasmo in seguito a momenti di profonda intimità.
Intendo quel guardarsi davvero negli occhi.


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> O una è una "scema" come me oppure escono questi impulsi di entusiasmo in seguito a momenti di profonda intimità.
> Intendo quel guardarsi davvero negli occhi.


O la profonda intimità è nel rapporto, e non solo nel sesso, oppure..... viva le sceme


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> O la profonda intimità è nel rapporto, e non solo nel sesso, oppure..... viva le sceme


Certamente mi riferisco all'intimità del rapporto.


P.S. la scema aveva un cesto di lumache in testa.


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certamente mi riferisco all'intimità del rapporto.
> 
> 
> P.S. la scema aveva un cesto di lumache in testa.


Io no, eh?
Siamo in buona compagnia, mi considero pure io tra gli scemi, soprattutto in questo senso. Ho sempre esternato i miei sentimenti, ho sempre sofferto quando vedevo che questo a volte "infastidiva".


----------



## Kid (25 Agosto 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Senti, anche se partiamo da esperienze diverse, io lo capisco. Ho passato anni a guardarla negli occhi, ma il suo "ti amo" l'ho avvertito sempre "di plastica". Adesso anch'io, come Kid, vorrei sentirmelo dire con sincerità, un po' di passione, un poco di luce negli occhi. Cacchio come lo capisco il nostro Kid!


Dai, non l'avrei detto che pesavi anche tu le magiche parole.... comunque la risposta è si: le dedico attenzione e le dò spesso degli "assist".


----------



## Kid (25 Agosto 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> A me piacerebbe sentirlo in un momento qualsiasi, dove apparentemente non c'entrerebbe nulla, accompagnato magari da un breve appoggio del capo sul mio petto, o da un abbraccio anche fuggevole da dietro. Ma l'importante non è sentirlo con le orecchie, ma col cuore


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


>


Si alzi, buon uomo, non è il caso....
Si limiti a baciarmi l'anello


----------



## Kid (25 Agosto 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Si alzi, buon uomo, non è il caso....
> Si limiti a baciarmi l'anello



Mi perdoni Santità.


----------



## Verena67 (25 Agosto 2009)

Kid: allora lo vedi che è reciproco?

(contento così?!)


----------



## Verena67 (25 Agosto 2009)

Secondo me non c'è bisogno di parole, ho ricevuto dei ti amo piu' falsi - alla fine della fiera - di tanti "Passami il sale".

Ma tant'è, mi sembra giusto che se Kid ha questa necessità "patteggi" con la moglie una soddisfazione reciproca (passato il rammarico per il tradimento, devono andare oltre, no?!)


----------



## Kid (26 Agosto 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Kid: allora lo vedi che è reciproco?
> 
> (contento così?!)



Non l'ho capita....


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Non l'ho capita....



film con verdone .
Lui insopportabile marito non fa che ripetere alla moglie: tu mi adori Magda?
lei sospirando risponde di si e lui: "lo vedi che la cosa è reciproca?"


----------



## Kid (26 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> film con verdone .
> Lui insopportabile marito non fa che ripetere alla moglie: tu mi adori Magda?
> lei sospirando risponde di si e lui: "lo vedi che la cosa è reciproca?"


Ora ho connesso....


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2009)

forse mi sbaglio, ma percepisco come un'imposizione questo bisogno di sentirsi rassicurati e riempiti di paroline dolci.
l'amore di una persona è cosa da meritarsi, non gratuita.
sopratutto in storie dove ci sono stati tradimenti e ferite che ancora stanno riemarginandosi.
premesso che mi piace dirlo quando lo sento, a me personalmente basta uno sguardo, un gesto, anzi tanti gesti, i gesti quotidiani, quelli che continuano a esserci nonostante i problemi e le difficoltà, quelli che fanno in modo che dirselo o non dirselo, dopo tanti anni, non cambi  nulla, perchè l'amore c'è, si sente, è dimostrato.


----------



## Kid (26 Agosto 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Secondo me non c'è bisogno di parole, ho ricevuto dei ti amo piu' falsi - alla fine della fiera - di tanti "Passami il sale".
> 
> Ma tant'è, mi sembra giusto che se Kid ha questa necessità "patteggi" con la moglie una soddisfazione reciproca (passato il rammarico per il tradimento, devono andare oltre, no?!)



Si ma... perchè dovrei patteggiare scusa? Dovrei forse chiederle "perfavore cara, puoi dirmi ti amo ogni tanto, ho bisogno di sentirmelo dire"... non esiste, dovrebbe essere spontanea come una volta la cosa! Io non devo chiederlo, lo esigo!


----------



## Kid (26 Agosto 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> forse mi sbaglio, ma percepisco come un'imposizione questo bisogno di sentirsi rassicurati e riempiti di paroline dolci.
> l'amore di una persona è cosa da meritarsi, non gratuita.
> sopratutto in storie dove ci sono stati tradimenti e ferite che ancora stanno riemarginandosi.
> premesso che mi piace dirlo quando lo sento, a me personalmente basta uno sguardo, un gesto, anzi tanti gesti, i gesti quotidiani, quelli che continuano a esserci nonostante i problemi e le difficoltà, quelli che fanno in modo che dirselo o non dirselo, dopo tanti anni, non cambia nulla, perchè l'amore c'è, si sente, è dimostrato.


Si ok, ma questi sono luoghi comuni, cose risapute... perchè non rompere la monotonia dei fatti con un bel ti amo ogni tanto? Ma cos'è, è così difficile dirlo? Io proprio non capisco. Costa zero e regala mille emozioni.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Si ok, ma questi sono luoghi comuni, cose risapute... perchè non rompere la monotonia dei fatti con un bel ti amo ogni tanto? Ma cos'è, è così difficile dirlo? Io proprio non capisco. Costa zero e regala mille emozioni.


evidentemente per lei è difficile dirlo. Prima te lo diceva spesso?
quando poi si percepisce che l'altro se lo  aspetta e lo  esige passa ogni desiderio di dirlo (aggiungo giustamente)
O preferisci che ti dia i contentino tanto per??
per te è tanto difficile capire che se non te lo dice avrà le sue ragioni??


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Si ok, ma questi sono luoghi comuni, cose risapute... perchè non rompere la monotonia dei fatti con un bel ti amo ogni tanto? Ma cos'è, è così difficile dirlo? Io proprio non capisco. Costa zero e regala mille emozioni.


 
se per te la vita insieme è monotonia dei fatti, siamo lontanissimi di vedute.
è questo che secondo me frega tante coppie: il considerare monotonia il quotidiano. poi però se non ce l'hai più ti disperi e inizi a vederlo fantastico, la cosa più importante della tua vita.
personalmente  il ti amo è svalutatissimo, rompiamo la monotonia dicendolo meno e dimostrandolo di più.
e sopratutto, più che pretenderlo, stupiamo il partner guadagnandocelo. 
peraltro costa zero non mi pare proprio...per me è un sentimento così raro e profondo che dirlo più che costarmi mi emoziona, ma certo non è a costo zero


----------



## Kid (26 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> O preferisci che ti dia i contentino tanto per??
> per te è tanto difficile capire che se non te lo dice avrà le sue ragioni??


E' proprio questo che mi preoccupa.... e che mi fa domandare" perchè non me lo dice?"


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> E' proprio questo che mi preoccupa.... e che mi fa domandare" perchè non me lo dice?"


ma con lei ne parli? glielo chiedi?


----------



## Kid (26 Agosto 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> se per te la vita insieme è monotonia dei fatti, siamo lontanissimi di vedute.
> è questo che secondo me frega tante coppie: il considerare monotonia il quotidiano. poi però se non ce l'hai più ti disperi e inizi a vederlo fantastico, la cosa più importante della tua vita.
> personalmente  il ti amo è svalutatissimo, rompiamo la monotonia dicendolo meno e dimostrandolo di più.
> e sopratutto, più che pretenderlo, stupiamo il partner guadagnandocelo.
> peraltro costa zero non mi pare proprio...per me è un sentimento così raro e profondo che dirlo più che costarmi mi emoziona, ma certo non è a costo zero



No no  calma, io sono convinto che la quotidianità di un rapporto consolidato nasconda qualcosa di speciale. Non mi spaventerebbe il sentirmelo dire meno questo ti amo, ma il non sentirlo affatto non è per nulla tranquillizzante come cosa, pur in presenza di fatti che lo lasciano intuire. Lei non è mai stata una che lo diceva molto, però ogni tanto accadeva...


----------



## Kid (26 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma con lei ne parli? glielo chiedi?


Le dà quasi fastidio, dice che non è nelle sue corde... ho smesso di chiederglielo e ultimamente mi sono adeguato pure io.


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2009)

sarà.
ma mi sembri un bel volpino ; foto di qua, foto di là: fare  la collezione ti aiuta ad essere un marito che merita tanti bei ti amo?


----------



## Kid (26 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sarà.
> ma mi sembri un bel volpino ; foto di qua, foto di là: fare  la collezione ti aiuta ad essere un marito che merita tanti bei ti amo?



Mmmmhh... mi spaventa questo tuo post... a parte il fatto che ho accattonato due foto e vi assicuro che non le uso per masturbarmi.... Ma poi che centra? Io chiedo solo di poter vedere in faccia le persone con le quali mi confido. E' così innaturale e strana come richiesta? E soprattutto, nasconde implicitamente un desiderio di adulterio secondo te?


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Mmmmhh... mi spaventa questo tuo post... a parte il fatto che ho accattonato due foto e vi assicuro che non le uso per masturbarmi.... Ma poi che centra? Io chiedo solo di poter vedere in faccia le persone con le quali mi confido. E' così innaturale e strana come richiesta? E soprattutto, nasconde implicitamente un desiderio di adulterio secondo te?


insomma kid, ma se tua moglie sapesse che frequenti questo sito e che chiedi foto per vedere in faccia le persone con le quali ti confidi sarebbe contenta?
e tu, saresti contento se lei facesse lo stesso in un altro sito?


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Mmmmhh... mi spaventa questo tuo post... a parte il fatto che ho accattonato due foto e vi assicuro che non le uso per masturbarmi.... Ma poi che centra? Io chiedo solo di poter vedere in faccia le persone con le quali mi confido. E' così innaturale e strana come richiesta? E soprattutto, nasconde implicitamente un desiderio di adulterio secondo te?



abbi pazienza, ma anche questo tuo tred mi lascia perplessa...
verena ti amo
veronika ti amo
pincopallo ti amo..
ovvio che sia ironico ma ,personalmente, mi da' l'impressione di un uomo abbastanza infantile e capriccioso che batte i piedini e s'incazza perchè, nonostante i suoi gravi errori, non è stato ancora perdonato e pretende, esige e meno ottiene e più s'incazza...


----------



## Kid (26 Agosto 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> insomma kid, ma se tua moglie sapesse che frequenti questo sito e che chiedi foto per vedere in faccia le persone con le quali ti confidi sarebbe contenta?
> e tu, saresti contento se lei facesse lo stesso in un altro sito?



Personalmente non mi darebbe fastidio, ma non pretendo di essere creduto.


----------



## Kid (26 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> abbi pazienza, ma anche questo tuo tred mi lascia perplessa...
> verena ti amo
> veronika ti amo
> pincopallo ti amo..
> ovvio che sia ironico ma ,personalmente, mi da' l'impressione di un uomo abbastanza infantile e capriccioso che batte i piedini e s'incazza perchè, nonostante i suoi gravi errori, non è stato ancora perdonato e pretende, esige e meno ottiene e più s'incazza...



Si ok sono arrabbiato e batto i piedi.... perchè negarlo? Forse sarò infantile, ma la cosa mi spaventa e continuo a credere che sia un diritto il voler sentirsi dire da propria moglie ti amo.

Ripeto: sarò strano io, non lo metto in dubbio, è cosa alquanto probabile.


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Si ok sono arrabbiato e batto i piedi.... perchè negarlo? Forse sarò infantile, ma la cosa mi spaventa e *continuo a credere che* *sia un diritto il voler sentirsi dire da propria moglie ti amo*.
> 
> .


è questo che ti frega


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Si ok sono arrabbiato e batto i piedi.... perchè negarlo? Forse sarò infantile, ma la cosa mi spaventa e continuo a credere che sia un diritto il voler sentirsi dire da propria moglie ti amo.
> 
> Ripeto: sarò strano io, non lo metto in dubbio, è cosa alquanto probabile.



non so.
E' la sindrome del "I'm what I'm and what I'm needs no excuses".
Dovrebbe essere valido anche per tua moglie.
Tutto qua.


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Agosto 2009)

*kid*

ti amo


----------



## Kid (26 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ti amo



Grazie Anna.... visto, non è morto nessuno!


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Grazie Anna.... visto, non è morto nessuno!


e questo non è svalutare le parole ti amo??


----------



## Kid (26 Agosto 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e questo non è svalutare le parole ti amo??


Come si fa a svalutare qualcosa che non è detto seriamente? Su dai, Anna è stata al gioco... era una provocazione la mia.

Chiaro che da mia moglie mi aspetto che le parole vengano dette in altra maniera.


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Agosto 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e questo non è svalutare le parole ti amo??


brugola ti amo


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2009)

qualcuno mi dice che sono la copia sputata di demi moore?


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2009)

io no anna, ma dopo tanti anni ti voglio bene e ti sento vicina in certi momenti più di tanta gente che vedo tutti i giorni


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Come si fa a svalutare qualcosa che non è detto seriamente? Su dai, Anna è stata al gioco... era una provocazione la mia.
> 
> Chiaro che da mia moglie mi aspetto che le parole vengano dette in altra maniera.


 Kid mai nick è stato più adatto.
Te l'ho detto un anno fa e in ogni post confermi la stessa impressione.
Tu ti relazioni con tua moglie in modo infantile e io continuo a credere che, benché tu non voglia ammetterlo, ti sia sentito tradito da lei con vostro figlio.
Non vedi che tutte percepiamo questa cosa?
C'è chi te lo dice in modo duro, chi ironico, chi affettuoso ...ma finiamo tutti per trattarti da bambino e ...ti piace.


----------



## Kid (26 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> qualcuno mi dice che sono la copia sputata di demi moore?


Se mi mandi una foto....


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Se mi mandi una foto....


la voilà


----------



## Kid (26 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ko continuo a credere che, benché tu non voglia ammetterlo, ti sia sentito tradito da lei con vostro figlio.
> Non vedi che tutte percepiamo questa cosa?



Tradito da lei con vostro figlio? Che significa?


----------



## Kid (26 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> la voilà


Sei sputata!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Tradito da lei con vostro figlio? Che significa?


 Sei geloso di tuo figlio, dell'amore che lei ha per lui che è diverso e superiore a quello che ha sempre dimostrato a te (che scoperte!).


----------



## Kid (26 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sei geloso di tuo figlio, dell'amore che lei ha per lui che è diverso e superiore a quello che ha sempre dimostrato a te (che scoperte!).



Veramente sono io quello più legato al figlio... e nostro figlio cerca molto più spesso me!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Veramente sono io quello più legato al figlio... e nostro figlio cerca molto più spesso me!


Non c'entra nulla il tuo rapporto con lui: è quello con lei in discussione.
E il rapporto che descrivi e che cerchi con lei 
è da madre che ama incondizionatamente, che accoglie, contiene e soddisfa le tue esigenze: è un rapporto da figlio.
Non vedi che tutte te lo fanno notare in un modo o in un altro?


----------



## Kid (26 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non c'entra nulla il tuo rapporto con lui: è quello con lei in discussione.
> E il rapporto che descrivi e che cerchi con lei
> è da madre che ama incondizionatamente, che accoglie, contiene e soddisfa le tue esigenze: è un rapporto da figlio.
> Non vedi che tutte te lo fanno notare in un modo o in un altro?


Vabbè mi arrendo... evidentemente richiedere più passione in un rapporto è una cosa che riguarda solo me...


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2009)

per quanto mi riguarda sono poco spicologa e molto tera tera.
a me...mi pare un  soffio paraculo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Vabbè mi arrendo... evidentemente richiedere più passione in un rapporto è una cosa che riguarda solo me...


 Non ti stai arrendendo stai evitando questa questione.
Non la stai evitando con me, eh, ma con tua moglie e con te stesso.


----------



## Kid (26 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> per quanto mi riguarda sono poco spicologa e molto tera tera.
> a me...mi pare un  soffio paraculo



Io che invece mi diletto nel filosofeggiare ti chiedo: perchè?


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Vabbè mi arrendo... evidentemente richiedere più passione in un rapporto è una cosa che riguarda solo me...


kid, non puoi continuare davvero a credere che tu sia l'unico che ama sentirsi dire ti amo e che vuole passione nel suo rapporto.
questo è assodato, anche se continuare a ripeterlo è infantile.
quello che proprio non accetti è che queste cose vadano guadagnate, non siano un tuo diritto insindacabile, un diritto che ti sei guadagnato sposandoti.
se tua moglie è più restia a dirti ti amo ha le sue ragioni, che possono essere giustificabili o no, ma sono le sue ragioni.
non cambierà idea perchè tu pretendi le paroline magiche, nè perchè a te fa piacere sentirtele dire.
fai più di quello che non stai facendo perchè per lei torni naturale dirtelo.
quanto alla passione non è cosa che si accende chiaccherando, come per l'amore


----------



## Kid (26 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ti stai arrendendo stai evitando questa questione.
> Non la stai evitando con me, eh, ma con tua moglie e con te stesso.


Ti giuro che la mia volontà di capire c'è, ma davvero non capisco. Io chiedevo solo se era normale che mia moglie non mi dicesse mai ti amo... e da lì è partito tutto il discorso sulla mia infantilità.


----------



## Kid (26 Agosto 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> kid, non puoi continuare davvero a credere che tu sia l'unico che ama sentirsi dire ti amo e che vuole passione nel suo rapporto.
> questo è assodato, anche se continuare a ripeterlo è infantile.
> quello che proprio non accetti è che queste cose vadano guadagnate, non siano un tuo diritto insindacabile, un diritto che ti sei guadagnato sposandoti.
> se tua moglie è più restia a dirti ti amo ha le sue ragioni, che possono essere giustificabili o no, ma sono le sue ragioni.
> ...


Questa è una risposta che capisco. Anche se non s odavvero cosa potrei fare di più per guadagnermelo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ti giuro che la mia volontà di capire c'è, ma davvero non capisco. Io chiedevo solo se era normale che mia moglie non mi dicesse mai ti amo... e da lì è partito tutto il discorso sulla mia infantilità.


No è partito dal tuo terzo post...


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Io che invece mi diletto nel filosofeggiare ti chiedo: perchè?


 *" Sarei uno sprovveduto a fidarmi ancora di me." Kid *


----------



## Old lordpinceton (26 Agosto 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> forse mi sbaglio, ma percepisco come un'imposizione questo bisogno di sentirsi rassicurati e riempiti di paroline dolci.
> l'amore di una persona è cosa da meritarsi, non gratuita.
> sopratutto in storie dove ci sono stati tradimenti e ferite che ancora stanno riemarginandosi.
> premesso che mi piace dirlo quando lo sento, a me personalmente basta uno sguardo, un gesto, anzi tanti gesti, i gesti quotidiani, quelli che continuano a esserci nonostante i problemi e le difficoltà, quelli che fanno in modo che dirselo o non dirselo, dopo tanti anni, non cambi nulla, perchè l'amore c'è, si sente, è dimostrato.


Eh no brugola! Ho passato la vita a pensare che il venire amato fosse un premio ai miei sforzi, al mio rendermi amabile. Non ne ho ottenuto un bel niente. 

O l'amore è gratis o non vale un cazzo.
E credimi piuttosto di venir amato per quello che rappresento, faccio di tutto, per demolire quanto rappresento...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2009)

lord, sei anche tu in sindrome oggi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> lord, sei anche tu in sindrome oggi?


 ...oggi?


----------



## Kid (26 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> O l'amore è gratis o non vale un cazzo.



Fortuna l'hai detto te... prima mi si erano rizzati i peli a leggere che un ti amo non è vero che non costa nulla.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (26 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> lord, sei anche tu in sindrome oggi?


Oggi sto incazzato come un serpente...e sempre per i soliti motivi...
Ne ho due palle, ma due palle...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2009)

l'amore è gratis, il tradimento è gratis, la fiducia è gratis.
Tutto gratis, tutto in promozione!!
venghino  siori e siori che oggi ci sono i saldi!!


----------



## Kid (26 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'amore è gratis, il tradimento è gratis, la fiducia è gratis.
> Tutto gratis, tutto in promozione!!
> venghino  siori e siori che oggi ci sono i saldi!!



Si vabbè, è un loop dal quale è impossibile uscire... e allora che si parla a fare?


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Si vabbè, è un loop dal quale è impossibile uscire... e allora che si parla a fare?


a me pare che se non vi si dice quel che vi volete sentire dire non si va  avanti.
io ti ho detto come la penso e tu continui a dire le stesse cose.
Amen.
Per me l'amore non è gratis.
Io non dico ti amo solo perchè il mio uomo lo pretende o se lo aspetta.
per te no.
Il tuo ,e quello di molti altri uomini, più grande difetto è che non esci dai tuoi panni neanche se ti pagano milioni.
Ci sei tu, tu , poi tu e ancora tu. 
Stop.
Non so se è troppo amore per voi stessi o cosa ma lo trovo inaccettabile in un rapporto sentimentale.


----------



## Old veronika (26 Agosto 2009)

Chiudi gli occhi ... kid, balla con me...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hf9u8s5fMek


----------



## Kid (26 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me pare che se non vi si dice quel che vi volete sentire dire non si va  avanti.
> io ti ho detto come la penso e tu continui a dire le stesse cose.
> Amen.
> Per me l'amore non è gratis.
> ...


Ribadisco: tutto questo perchè un marito avrebbe piacere di sentirsi dire ti amo dalla propria moglie. 

Io non ci arrivo, scusatemi.


----------



## Kid (26 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Chiudi gli occhi ... kid, balla con me...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hf9u8s5fMek









Sei una fuori moda pure tu?


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ribadisco: tutto questo perchè un marito avrebbe piacere di sentirsi dire ti amo dalla propria moglie.
> 
> Io non ci arrivo, scusatemi.



ma mi stai prendendo in giro???
vabbè, ci rinuncio.


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Eh no brugola! *Ho passato la vita a pensare che il venire amato fosse un premio ai miei sforzi, al mio rendermi amabile. Non ne ho ottenuto un bel niente. *
> 
> ...


si vede che per le donne che hai incontrato i tuoi sforzi non valevano la candela lord  

	
	
		
		
	


	




l'amore non è gratis, spiace che la cosa vi deprima ma è così.
la donna che vi ama perchè voi siete l'uomo della loro vita esiste solo nelle favole, come il principe azzurro e la marmottina che incarta la cioccolata.
peraltro, sforzi per essere amabili?? o sei amabile o non lo sei.
non si fa l'amabile per essere premiati


----------



## Kid (26 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma mi stai prendendo in giro???
> vabbè, ci rinuncio.



Ma io te l'ho detto: non ci arrivo. Davvero.


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ribadisco: *tutto questo perchè un marito avrebbe piacere di sentirsi dire ti amo dalla propria moglie*.
> 
> Io non ci arrivo, scusatemi.


 
eh si kid, e io avrei tanto piacere che un uomo mi portasse sul suo cavallino bianco nel suo bel castello, mi sfilasse la scarpina di cristallo e mi facesse vivere felice e contenta per tutta la vita

ah, dimenticavo, vorrei anche la pace nel mondo


----------



## Kid (26 Agosto 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> la donna che vi ama perchè voi siete l'uomo della loro vita esiste solo nelle favole, come il principe azzurro e la marmottina che incarta la cioccolata.


Mi stai descrivendo un mondo molto freddo e malato, lo sai? Non disincantarmi!


----------



## Kid (26 Agosto 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> eh si kid, e io avrei tanto piacere che un uomo mi portasse sul suo cavallino bianco nel suo bel castello, mi sfilasse la scarpina di cristallo e mi facesse vivere felice e contenta per tutta la vita
> 
> ah, dimenticavo, vorrei anche la pace nel mondo



No ma davvero, per un ti amo? E' così oneroso?


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ma io te l'ho detto: non ci arrivo. Davvero.


va bene. Non sono capace di spiegartelo.


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Mi stai descrivendo un mondo molto freddo e malato, lo sai? Non disincantarmi!


 
il mondo è bellissimo kid, sono certi atteggiamenti miseri umani che lo rendono malato e freddo.
l'amore è un privilegio, e chi ha la fortuna di provarlo dovrebbe ringraziare la madonna invece che pretendere di più.


----------



## Old veronika (26 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Sei una fuori moda pure tu?


----------



## Old veronika (26 Agosto 2009)

Kid, questo battibeccare ti ha talmente preso da non accorgerti di chi , ben disposto, ha voluto regalarti un minuto di dolcezza. 
Probabilmente tua moglie ti fa dei gesti romantici ma non te ne accorgi perrche' sei impegnato in altro... come ora.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Kid, questo battibeccare ti ha talmente preso da non accorgerti di chi , ben disposto, ha voluto regalarti un minuto di dolcezza.
> Probabilmente tua moglie ti fa dei gesti romantici ma non te ne accorgi perrche' sei impegnato in altro... come ora.



poi sono io quella che asseconda 

	
	
		
		
	


	




questo non è battibeccare: è confrontarsi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> il mondo è bellissimo kid, sono certi atteggiamenti miseri umani che lo rendono malato e freddo.
> l'amore è un privilegio, e chi ha la fortuna di provarlo dovrebbe ringraziare la madonna invece che pretendere di più.


----------



## Kid (26 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>



Allora facciamo così: la prossima volta che mi incazzerò con qualcuno glie lo dimostrerò ma non gli dirò nulla. Magari un giorno questo mi chiederà perchè ce l'ho con lui e io gli risponderò: ma come non lo sai che mi stai sulle palle?


----------



## Kid (26 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Kid, questo battibeccare ti ha talmente preso da non accorgerti di chi , ben disposto, ha voluto regalarti un minuto di dolcezza.
> Probabilmente tua moglie ti fa dei gesti romantici ma non te ne accorgi perrche' sei impegnato in altro... come ora.


No, non credo proprio. Semplicemente lei non è più romantica con me.


----------



## Old sperella (26 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> No, non credo proprio. Semplicemente lei non è più romantica con me.


ma anche no .
secondo me tu cerchi nel ti amo le rassicurazioni che lei non ti dà , e non dandotele non avverti il suo perdono .
probabilmente se lei fosse " tranquilla " in tutto e per tutto , non baderesti neanche ai suoi ti amo mancati .


----------



## Ingenua (26 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Si ma... perchè dovrei patteggiare scusa? Dovrei forse chiederle "perfavore cara, puoi dirmi ti amo ogni tanto, ho bisogno di sentirmelo dire"... non esiste, dovrebbe essere spontanea come una volta la cosa! Io non devo chiederlo, lo esigo!


Ciao kid, ho letto il tuo post e...scusa se te lo dico ma mi fai un pò arrabbiare! come puoi dire di ESIGERE un "ti amo"? probabilmente anche lei esigeva fedeltà... se ora non riesce più a dirtelo io la capisco, sto passando lo stesso periodo e anch'io non riesco più a dire "ti amo". Proprio non mi riesce, forse per la delusione subita, forse per la rabbia che ho ancora dentro, forse perchè penso a qualdo glielo diceva l'altra... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non puoi pretendere una cosa del genere da tua moglie, è troppo.


----------



## Ingenua (26 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ma anche no .
> secondo me tu cerchi nel ti amo le rassicurazioni che lei non ti dà , e non dandotele non avverti il suo perdono .
> probabilmente se lei fosse " tranquilla " in tutto e per tutto , non baderesti neanche ai suoi ti amo mancati .


Quoto! Kid, preferiresti che lei ti dicesse ti amo solo perchè glielo chiedi? cosa proveresti sapendo che lo dice solo per farti piacere ma lei non ci crede veramente?


----------



## Old sperella (26 Agosto 2009)

*secondo me*



ingenua ha detto:


> Quoto! Kid, preferiresti che lei ti dicesse ti amo solo perchè glielo chiedi? cosa proveresti sapendo che lo dice solo per farti piacere ma lei non ci crede veramente?


non l'amasse se ne sarebbe già andata .
ciò che disturba kid è il peso delle conseguenze di ciò che ha fatto .


----------



## Old sperella (26 Agosto 2009)

....e a questo punto fossi in lui revisionerei il perchè gliel'ha confessato .


----------



## Kid (26 Agosto 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Quoto! Kid, preferiresti che lei ti dicesse ti amo solo perchè glielo chiedi? cosa proveresti sapendo che lo dice solo per farti piacere ma lei non ci crede veramente?



Chiaro che vorrei una cosa spontanea...


----------



## Kid (26 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ....e a questo punto fossi in lui revisionerei il perchè gliel'ha confessato .



Ho confessato perchè non riuscivo più a guardarmi allo specchio. Chiamala debolezza se vuoi, ma davvero non potevo più tenerlo dentro, era deleteria la cosa.


----------



## Old veronika (26 Agosto 2009)

Io credo che kid si lamenti del fatto che sua moglie e' poco romantica (non per questo meno innamorata )


----------



## Old sperella (26 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ho confessato perchè non riuscivo più a guardarmi allo specchio. Chiamala debolezza se vuoi, ma davvero non potevo più tenerlo dentro, era deleteria la cosa.


la chiamo lavata di coscienza , o forse ingenuità nel pensare che lei avrebbe reagito in maniera diversa o anche solo meno pesante . 
o forse l'hai fatto perchè volevi reagisse


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2009)

aridatece i traditori che non si flagellano con il silicio e non si frustano continuamente e magari sono anche un po' fieri del misfatto.
ci sta che in loro ci sia un minimo di verità
kid  vai a lavorare che ti passa


----------



## Kid (26 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Io credo che kid si lamenti del fatto che sua moglie e' poco romantica (non per questo meno innamorata )



Bingo!


----------



## Ingenua (26 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> non l'amasse se ne sarebbe già andata .
> ciò che disturba kid è il peso delle conseguenze di ciò che ha fatto .


ops! mi sono espressa male... intendevo dire che è ancora in convalescenza e probabilmente lei pensa "ma come? devo anche dirgli ti amo dopo quello che mi ha fatto?"


----------



## Kid (26 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> e magari sono anche un po' fieri del misfatto.


Mi sono fermato qui a leggere....


----------



## Old sperella (26 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Bingo!


ah pure bingo ?!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








ti rendi conto kid ?


----------



## Kid (26 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ah pure bingo ?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oddio che ho detto sto giro?


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ah pure bingo ?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oggi veronika infila un bingo  dopo l'altro


----------



## Old sperella (26 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Oddio che ho detto sto giro?


santa pace . 
non sei un bambino che ha messo le mani nella marmellata cui la mamma non gli ha ancora fatto le coccole da quando è successo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




io non credo che lei ti faccia pesare l'accaduto ogni due per tre , ma non puoi pretendere che sia sweet come prima , non ora , non subito


----------



## Kid (26 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> santa pace .
> non sei un bambino che ha messo le mani nella marmellata cui la mamma non gli ha ancora fatto le coccole da quando è successo
> 
> 
> ...


Non ho molta pazienza, è un mio limite.


----------



## Ingenua (26 Agosto 2009)

Kid, una curiosità: poniamo il caso che lei continui in questo modo, fredda e poco romantica, tu cosa avresti intenzione di fare? staresti ancora con lei?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (26 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ribadisco: tutto questo perchè un marito avrebbe piacere di sentirsi dire ti amo dalla propria moglie.
> 
> Io non ci arrivo, scusatemi.


Ma cosa credi? Proprio perchè tu chiedi questo, lei te lo negherà.


----------



## Kid (26 Agosto 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Kid, una curiosità: poniamo il caso che lei continui in questo modo, fredda e poco romantica, tu cosa avresti intenzione di fare? staresti ancora con lei?



Comincerei a farle notare che a me non và bene il suo "nuovo" modo di amarmi.


----------



## Kid (26 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma cosa credi? Proprio perchè tu chiedi questo, lei te lo negherà.



Viva la complicità....


----------



## Old lordpinceton (26 Agosto 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si vede che per le donne che hai incontrato i tuoi sforzi non valevano la candela lord
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Già! Ci ho sempre rimesso...


----------



## Verena67 (26 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Si ma... perchè dovrei patteggiare scusa? Dovrei forse chiederle "perfavore cara, puoi dirmi ti amo ogni tanto, ho bisogno di sentirmelo dire"... non esiste, dovrebbe essere spontanea come una volta la cosa! Io non devo chiederlo,* lo esigo*!



e io il giovedi gnocchi!! (li esigo!!)


----------



## Old lordpinceton (26 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ho confessato perchè non riuscivo più a guardarmi allo specchio. Chiamala debolezza se vuoi, ma davvero non potevo più tenerlo dentro, era deleteria la cosa.


Allora dovevi pensarci prima. 
Un sicario non può farsi prendere dai sensi di colpa.
Fa il suo lavoro e amen.

Ma mi stai dicendo che sei andato a cofessare un tradimento a tua moglie? 

Sei pazzo????


----------



## Old lordpinceton (26 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Viva la complicità....


La complicità esiste solo tra traditori. 
Mai tra marito e moglie. MAI.

Anzi mia moglie è il mio peggior nemico.

Il più subodolo.

Perchè mi conosce troppo e non mi piace per niente questo fatto. 

Conoscere l'altro per manovrarlo a proprio piacere, disgustoso.


----------



## Kid (26 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Allora dovevi pensarci prima.
> Un sicario non può farsi prendere dai sensi di colpa.
> Fa il suo lavoro e amen.
> 
> ...



Credevo di essere un sicario e invece ho capito di essere un agnellino...


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> La complicità esiste solo tra traditori.
> Mai tra marito e moglie. MAI.
> 
> .


----------



## Kid (26 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> La complicità esiste solo tra traditori.
> Mai tra marito e moglie. MAI.
> 
> Anzi mia moglie è il mio peggior nemico.
> ...



Ma con chi sei sposato?


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ma con chi sei sposato?


...


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ...


perchè hai fatto poff??


----------



## Old lordpinceton (26 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ma con chi sei sposato?


Con una mula cocciuta


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2009)




----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> perchè hai fatto poff??


mi pentii


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


----------



## Kid (26 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>



Lara sarà sicuramente più romantica di mia moglie....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Lara sarà sicuramente più romantica di mia moglie....


 Non so ...però spara...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ma con chi sei sposato?


----------



## Kid (26 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non so ...però spara...


Per sparare ne sparo anch'io....


----------



## Old veronika (26 Agosto 2009)

kid se hai voglia di romanticismo usa il tuo, creati situazioni di dolcezza, corteggia tua moglie... insomma portala pian piano ad abbassare le "difese" che ha messo per evitare che tu possa ferirla ancora


----------



## Old lordpinceton (26 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>


Ah noooooo....bruuuuuuciooooooo...ah nooooooooooo....


----------



## Kid (26 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> kid se hai voglia di romanticismo usa il tuo, creati situazioni di dolcezza, corteggia tua moglie... insomma portala pian piano ad abbassare le "difese" che ha messo per evitare che tu possa ferirla ancora



Guarda credimi che io ci sto provando... non sarei qui a rompervi per una cosa per la quale non le ho provate tutte...


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Guarda credimi che io ci sto provando... non sarei qui a rompervi per una cosa per la quale *non le ho provate tutte*...


 
me ne racconti qualcuna?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>


 Non dovevi pubblicare la mia foto!!


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non dovevi pubblicare la mia foto!!



scusa ma quando ce vò ce vò


----------



## Kid (26 Agosto 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> me ne racconti qualcuna?



Qualche settimana fa hanno ridato in televisione il matrimonio del mio migliore amico. C'è un punto nel film  dove Julia Roberts dice: se ami una persona devi dirglielo, perchè poi il momento... passa".

Il giorno dopo mi sono imparato a memoria la canzone "I say a little pray for you" che nel film viene cantata dall'attore Rupert Everett nella mitica scena della tavolata e glie l'ho cantata a tavola... alla fine le ho chiesto: non devi dirmi qualcosa? E lei: ma sei scemo?


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Qualche settimana fa hanno ridato in televisione il matrimonio del mio migliore amico. C'è un punto nel film dove Julia Roberts dice: se ami una persona devi dirglielo, perchè poi il momento... passa".
> 
> Il giorno dopo mi sono imparato a memoria la canzone "I say a little pray for you" che nel film viene cantata dall'attore Rupert Everett nella mitica scena della tavolata e glie l'ho cantata a tavola... alla fine le ho chiesto: non devi dirmi qualcosa? E lei: ma sei scemo?


----------



## Verena67 (26 Agosto 2009)

Pero' mi fai tenerezza, ti piace il mondo della fantasia, del cinema, delle serie tv, come a noi! Si vede che tua moglie è molto piu' prosaica...capita!


----------



## Old veronika (26 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Qualche settimana fa hanno ridato in televisione il matrimonio del mio migliore amico. C'è un punto nel film dove Julia Roberts dice: se ami una persona devi dirglielo, perchè poi il momento... passa".
> 
> Il giorno dopo mi sono imparato a memoria la canzone "I say a little pray for you" che nel film viene cantata dall'attore Rupert Everett nella mitica scena della tavolata e glie l'ho cantata a tavola... alla fine le ho chiesto: non devi dirmi qualcosa? E lei: ma sei scemo?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Qualche settimana fa hanno ridato in televisione il matrimonio del mio migliore amico. C'è un punto nel film dove Julia Roberts dice: se ami una persona devi dirglielo, perchè poi il momento... passa".
> 
> Il giorno dopo mi sono imparato a memoria la canzone "I say a little pray for you" che nel film viene cantata dall'attore Rupert Everett nella mitica scena della tavolata e glie l'ho cantata a tavola... alla fine le ho chiesto: non devi dirmi qualcosa? E lei: ma sei scemo?
























Scusa.
Quello è uno dei film preferiti miei e di mia figlia che grazie al film ha apprezzato quella canzone che le facevo sempre sentire.
Quindi non critico nulla.
Ma io se fossi stata tua moglie avrei riso alle lacrime, mai mi sarebbero venute alle labbra le parole fatidiche in quella situazione.
Tra l'altro nel contesto del film, che vedo ricordi bene, fa proprio ridere.

Seriamente tu non puoi fare qualcosa con un'aspettava di reazione prefissata.
Sono altre le situazioni che fanno dire ti amo e attengono all'attenzione che una donna sente nei suoi confronti e in qualcosa di inaspettato che lei vuole, non tu.
-


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2009)

si, credo che sia questo il problema di kid.
che fa le cose solo in funzione di una risposta che dev'essere esattamente come lui la immagina.
kid, così puoi risultare forzato e poco spontaneo.
se fai una tenerezza e non viene accolta come intendi tu ti arrabbi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Pero' mi fai tenerezza, ti piace il mondo della fantasia, del cinema, delle serie tv, come a noi! Si vede che tua moglie è molto piu' prosaica...capita!


 Mia madre era di quel tipo lì.
Se tornavo dalla spesa con un mazzo di fiori commentava che avrei fatto meglio a prendere dei carciofi.
Ma si commuoveva quando le facevo una reale gentilezza che andava a sollevarla da una fatica o che anticipava un suo desiderio.


----------



## Verena67 (26 Agosto 2009)

Mia madre è come la tua e abbiamo di nuovo rotto i rapporti (mediamente ci capita 3 vv. l'anno).


----------



## Kid (26 Agosto 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si, credo che sia questo il problema di kid.
> che fa le cose solo in funzione di una risposta che dev'essere esattamente come lui la immagina.
> kid, così puoi risultare forzato e poco spontaneo.
> se fai una tenerezza e non viene accolta come intendi tu ti arrabbi



Ho capito vabbè... situazione particolare? Ma io ti amo glie lo dico pure quando lavo i piatti. Io non capisco, davvero a questo punto comincio a credere che in me ci sia qualcosa di strano, davvero non riesco a capire perchè mi dovrei arrovellare per sentirmi dire ti amo.


----------



## Verena67 (26 Agosto 2009)

Rectius: la mia non si commuove mai, mi detesta, e non dico per dire. Incompatibilità totale.


----------



## Verena67 (26 Agosto 2009)

Kid, ma sta donna l'hai sposata, ci hai fatto un figlio, hai rifiutato di lasciarla per un'altra.

E mo' ti perdi davanti all'evidenza che LEI E' COME E'?!


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Rectius: la mia non si commuove mai, mi detesta, e non dico per dire. Incompatibilità totale.


ma che brutta cosa vere!
mi dispiace...
mi pare impossibile che una madre detesti una figlia..


----------



## Kid (26 Agosto 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Kid, ma sta donna l'hai sposata, ci hai fatto un figlio, hai rifiutato di lasciarla per un'altra.
> 
> E mo' ti perdi davanti all'evidenza che LEI E' COME E'?!


Il problema è che LEI NON E' COM'ERA, o almeno non del tutto.


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Il problema è che LEI NON E' COM'ERA, o almeno non del tutto.


 
neanche tu kid, e sai benissimo che quello che le hai fatto probabilmente ha contribuito molto a cambiarla.
che pretesa è che tutto resti uguale, senza crescere, trasformarsi, evolversi?


----------



## Kid (26 Agosto 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> neanche tu kid, e sai benissimo che quello che le hai fatto probabilmente ha contribuito molto a cambiarla.
> che pretesa è che tutto resti uguale, senza crescere, trasformarsi, evolversi?



Evolversi significa raffreddarsi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Evolversi significa raffreddarsi?


 Magari fa fatica a non dirti "stronzo" altro che "ti amo" ...non pensi che quel che ha saputo la faccia ancora soffrire?


----------



## Kid (26 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Magari fa fatica a non dirti "stronzo" altro che "ti amo" ...non pensi che quel che ha saputo la faccia ancora soffrire?



Allora me lo dica, apprezzerei di più la sua sincerità all'indifferenza.


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Evolversi significa raffreddarsi?


no.
il raffreddamento è dovuto ad altro.
tu sei troppo concentrato su te stesso, pensi solo a te stesso.
fai le cose che tu ritieni carine senza pensare se per lei lo sono (vedi la sua reazione alla tua cantatina a tavola) e sopratutto le fai solo perchè lei reagisca come vuoi tu
pretendi che a una tua tenerezza lei ti butti le braccia al collo.
evolversi vuol dire andare oltre kid, e tu non ne hai nessuna intenzione.
tu rimpiangi solo il passato, sorvolando sul fatto che anche tu hai contribuito a modificarlo peggiorandolo.
invece di andare oltre pretendi che tutto torni come prima, anzi meglio.
hai voglia quante cantatine dovrai fare...


----------



## Verena67 (26 Agosto 2009)

*OT io & mia madre*



Asudem ha detto:


> ma che brutta cosa vere!
> mi dispiace...
> mi pare impossibile che una madre detesti una figlia..



guarda, penso mi conosciate abbastanza per poter capire che non parlo per parlare. Piu' gli anni passano, piu' lo scisma con mia madre si approfondisce. La mia malattia è stata una specie di lastrone tombale: lei l'ha vissuta come un "torto" fatto a lei, è precipitata nella "vergogna" (perché Poi?!?!?!?) di avere una figlia malata, al punto che ha fatto cose e assunto atteggiamenti di cui francamente mi vergogno a riferire.

Eppure mia madre non è una stupida, è solo una persona che piu' gli anni passano piu' si ritira nel suo piccolo mondo, non vuole vedere o frequentare nessuno, e soprattutto non si sente né fiera né rappresentata né da me né da mio marito. I bambini li adorava finché erano piccoli, ora che cominciano ad avere una loro personalità sono iniziati gli screzi (specie mia figlia ha una personalità molto spiccata, e non le manda certo a dire...e soprattutto mia madre detesta che loro siano così legati...A ME).

Ad onor del vero si butterebbe nel fuoco per aiutarci in concreto, ma in quasi 42 anni di vita non ricordo un bacio, un complimento, un attestato di stima.

Solo recriminazioni acidità e amarezza.

La famiglia di mia madre sono le sue sorelle (ne ha *sei*, piu' un fratello, tutti con la stessa impronta psicologica....) e basta. Noi - compreso mio padre - siamo degli estranei. Non ha mai fatto il salto psicologico da figlia a "madre" come è tipico di molti del segno del cancro (lei è cancro asc. cancro).

Questo mi amareggia tantissimo, ma sto cominciando a capire, ora che sono madre anch'io, che non puoi cambiare il cuore delle altre persone. Io ho deciso di onorarla e rispettarla, come da comandamento, ma non andro' certo da lei per ottenere un amore che non esiste.

Alla fine credo di aver attuato anche nella mia storia extra (che mai le potrei confessare, ma figuriamoci!) un qualcosa di edipico, ma verso mia madre, non verso mio padre (ottimo padre, cui posso rimproverare solo - negli ultimi anni - l'appiattimento alla volontà della moglie) , in quanto il mio ex aveva tratti caratteriali molto simili a quelli di mia madre, e che hanno provocato le stesse identiche frizioni (per gli appassionati di astrologia, anche lui ha una quarta casa nel segno di lei, e con Saturno presente, e un ascendente acquatico come il suo).

In qualche modo quest'anno mi sento di aver superato entrambi i rapporti, con l'accettazione che le persone non le puoi cambiare, che non tutti amiamo nello stesso modo, e che non tutti vediamo il mondo allo stesso modo.

Io sono serena, e vado avanti con i miei veri affetti (mio marito, i miei figli, i miei suoceri, le mie cugine, i miei nipoti, qualche amica, etc.).


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Allora me lo dica, apprezzerei di più la sua sincerità all'indifferenza.


 Ma non può dirti tutto il tempo tutti i pensieri che le vengono alla mente.
Sta rielaborando internamente e reprime l'aggressività che ha deciso di reprimere.
Tu per mesi hai pensato a un'altra e hai taciuto a lei molti pensieri.
Poi le hai detto tutto.
Ora lei DEVE reprimere pensiere aggressivi per ricostruire, ma questo sforzo le assorbe energie e le crea una fatica che tu non le riconosci.
Vedi perché ti dico che da lei vuoi un rapporto da mamma? Perché tu vuoi che lei ti dia sempre nonostante tutto...


----------



## Ingenua (26 Agosto 2009)

Kid, ma tua moglie si è mai aperta con te dopo che ha saputo? ti ha mai detto perchè si è raffreddata così rispeto a prima? la risposta è ovvia ma... te l'ha mai espressamente detto?


----------



## Kid (26 Agosto 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Kid, ma tua moglie si è mai aperta con te dopo che ha saputo? ti ha mai detto perchè si è raffreddata così rispeto a prima? la risposta è ovvia ma... te l'ha mai espressamente detto?



No, lei della cosa non ha mai voluto parlarne, sotto nessun punto di vista. Zero, come se non fosse accaduto nulla. E' diventata molto cinica su tutto, anche con se stessa.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2009)

ot.
Vere che bella persona che sei!
un bacio!!


----------



## Verena67 (26 Agosto 2009)

Asu, ricambio!!


----------



## Old lordpinceton (26 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> No, lei della cosa non ha mai voluto parlarne, sotto nessun punto di vista. Zero, come se non fosse accaduto nulla. E' diventata molto cinica su tutto, anche con se stessa.


Però forse ha imparato...che un uomo può anche tradire.
Magari ha pensato che quella era la cattiva sorte da affrontare e l'ha fatto. Se guardo il cuore di mia moglie, non lo trovo scevro da cicatrici. 

Ma mai pugnalata alle spalle.

Lei quello l'ha fatto. 

Da allora mi guardo le spalle...tutto qua. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se volete che la ami...la amo...che mi costa? Niente.
Ma fidarmi? Non se ne parla nemmeno. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io sono molto diffidente, ma quando mi fido, mi fido sul serio.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> *Però forse ha imparato...che un uomo può anche tradire.*
> 
> .


quello ce lo scrivono sulla tettarella alla prima poppata


----------



## Old born_to_run (27 Agosto 2009)

*..altri tempi...*



kid ha detto:


> Come disse Veronika in un thread qualche giorno fa, molti mi definiscono un "uomo d'altri tempi". Sono un romantico, un sognatore. Mi piacciono le manifestazioni d'amore quali le coccole e il sesso, ma credo tanto nelle parole "ti amo", sono la prova del fuoco. Provate a dirlo guardando negli occhi una persona, vedete se è facile, soprattutto se non lo sentite...
> 
> Ogni tanto vorrei sentirmelo dire, tutto qua. Cosa costa? Sembra quasi dia fastidio al giorno d'oggi...


dà fastidio solo a chi ha collezionato un discreto bagaglio fallimentare..tu nn hai proprio nessun problema a mio avviso


----------



## Kid (27 Agosto 2009)

born_to_run ha detto:


> dà fastidio solo a chi ha collezionato un discreto bagaglio fallimentare..tu nn hai proprio nessun problema a mio avviso


Ti ringrazio, ma di problemi ne ho fin troppi!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (28 Agosto 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> [...]
> Eppure mia madre non è una stupida, è solo una persona che piu' gli anni passano piu' si ritira nel suo piccolo mondo, non vuole vedere o frequentare nessuno, e soprattutto non si sente né fiera né rappresentata né da me né da mio marito. I bambini li adorava finché erano piccoli, ora che cominciano ad avere una loro personalità sono iniziati gli screzi (specie mia figlia ha una personalità molto spiccata, e non le manda certo a dire...e soprattutto mia madre detesta che loro siano così legati...A ME).
> 
> Ad onor del vero si butterebbe nel fuoco per aiutarci in concreto, ma in quasi 42 anni di vita non ricordo un bacio, un complimento, un attestato di stima.
> [...]


mal comune mezzo gaudio, sono sulla tua stessa barca...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ma te 'sei tranquilla' e io mi ci incazzo ancora...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (28 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Si lo so, è sempre la solita storia, ma che ci volete fare, io sono così, mi piace menarmela.
> 
> Io ho bisogno di dire ti amo e di sentirmelo dire (almeno una volta ogni due mesi possibilmente)


kid, ti amo.

(ora fino ad ottobre non rompere più le palle)


----------



## Old cornofrancese (28 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Si lo so, è sempre la solita storia, ma che ci volete fare, io sono così, mi piace menarmela.
> 
> Io ho bisogno di dire ti amo e di sentirmelo dire (almeno una volta ogni due mesi possibilmente) e siccome con mia moglie questa cosa non funziona più, chiedo gentilmente alle donne del forum di dirmelo per placare questa mia fame di romanticismo. Vi prego, riempitemi di parole sdolcinate fino alla nausea. Mia moglie aldilà del "trombiamo?" oppure del "ciao amore", o meglio ancora del "ciao amore, trombiamo?" proprio non và...


seriamente: ci sono persone che lo dicono, altre che non lo dicono e sono più schive, devi accettare questa cosa ed essere felice perché colei che non ti dice 'ti amo' probabilmente evita di dirti anche 'sei stato un bastardissimo stronzo'  

	
	
		
		
	


	





non è un ti amo che cambia le cose, via...


----------



## Verena67 (28 Agosto 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> mal comune mezzo gaudio, sono sulla tua stessa barca...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
sono zen!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Agosto 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> seriamente: ci sono persone che lo dicono, altre che non lo dicono e sono più schive, devi accettare questa cosa ed essere felice perché colei che non ti dice 'ti amo' probabilmente evita di dirti anche 'sei stato un bastardissimo stronzo'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bravo cornino e poi quella che non lo dice magari è quella che lo fa e viceversa, quella che lo dice in realtà non lo pensa.
onestamente non capisco questo bisogno di dirlo / sentirselo dire a tutti i costi, fino al punto di viverla male se non accade. 
vorrei ricordare al pubblico in sala che dire cazzate è ben facile. con questo non voglio dire che chiunque dica ti amo, mente, sia chiaro (prima che mi spelliate 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  , ma semplicemente che non mi sembra la fine del mondo se non lo si dice. credo siano più importante i comportamenti che le parole.


----------



## Bruja (28 Agosto 2009)

*angelo*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> bravo cornino e poi quella che non lo dice magari è quella che lo fa e viceversa, quella che lo dice in realtà non lo pensa.
> onestamente non capisco questo bisogno di dirlo / sentirselo dire a tutti i costi, fino al punto di viverla male se non accade.
> vorrei ricordare al pubblico in sala che dire cazzate è ben facile. con questo non voglio dire che chiunque dica ti amo, mente, sia chiaro (prima che mi spelliate
> 
> ...


 
Hai ragionissima, e anche se mi spellano, il "ti amo" spesso é più sempklice che dare spiegazioni, che confrontarsi, che affrontare l'amore nella sua maturità e consapevolezza... ti amo condito con una carezza, anche se é sentito, é pur sempre un "impegno molto limitato" per l'esternazione e la dimostrazione di un amore!
Fatti non... frasette 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Hai ragionissima, e anche se mi spellano, il "ti amo" spesso é più sempklice che dare spiegazioni, che confrontarsi, che affrontare l'amore nella sua maturità e consapevolezza... ti amo condito con una carezza, anche se é sentito, é pur sempre un "impegno molto limitato" per l'esternazione e la dimostrazione di un amore!
> Fatti non... frasette
> 
> 
> ...



D'altro canto però mi chiedo il perchè della difficoltà di esprimere anche a parole (la comunicazione verbale è fondamentale) un sentimento che si riesce a palesare (ben più impegnativo) con gesti.
Timidezza? Discrezione?Insicurezza? E non si può leggere come una forma di "poco amore" (tra virgolette eh?) non soddisfare l'esigenza del proprio partner quando ,tutto sommato, costa poco accompagnare con un "ti amo" un gesto?
Insomma, concordo sul non svalutare la parola "ti amo" ma usarla con troppa parsomonia credo sia altrettanto sbagliato.


----------



## Verena67 (28 Agosto 2009)

Asu, quoto Bruja: di solito è il contrario, la parolina sostituisce il gesto che non si riesce a fare perché in fondo non è nelle proprie intenzioni.


----------



## brugola (28 Agosto 2009)

francamente in un rapporto che dura da anni non è che lo si dica tutti i momenti nè che si scelga di essere parsimoniose o meno.
non lo dici, lo dimostri tutti i giorni, e credo personalmente che non ci sia bisogno di sentirselo dire.
insomma, non si è dolci solo dicendo ti amo..


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> francamente in un rapporto che dura da anni non è che lo si dica tutti i momenti nè che si scelga di essere parsimoniose o meno.
> non lo dici, lo dimostri tutti i giorni, e credo personalmente che non ci sia bisogno di sentirselo dire.
> insomma, non si è dolci solo dicendo ti amo..


ma  mica ho detto che devi passare il tempo a dirlo...
Tuttavia, non farlo per partito preso o perchè PER NOI è inutile visto che lo si dimostra ,io non lo considero gesto d'amore.

Ora non esageriamo...non è che se uno dice ti amo lo faccia solo con superficialità o per non fare concretamente altri gesti che lo dimostrino!


----------



## brugola (28 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma mica ho detto che devi passare il tempo a dirlo...
> Tuttavia, non farlo per partito preso o perchè PER NOI è inutile visto che lo si dimostra ,io non lo considero gesto d'amore.
> 
> Ora non esageriamo...non è che se uno dice ti amo lo faccia solo con superficialità o per non fare concretamente altri gesti che lo dimostrino!


 
lo dici quando ti esce dal cuore.
punto.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2009)

ho capito.
Virgola


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Agosto 2009)

kid, sei in una fase del cazzo o del tubo, se preferisci.
da un lato sei felice di aver scelto la famiglia ma da un altro senti che ti manca l'andrenalina e l'emozione che avevi con l'altra e speri che tua moglie ti desideri e ti dica ti amo perché ti manca quella emozione. se tocchi il cielo con un dito, che sia cielo vero o un planetarium poco importa, perché per te quelle sono stelle vere...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2009)

Io so solo che la più bella dichiarazione d'amore con aggiunta di apprezzamento totale per la mia persona dal punto di vista fisico, intellettuale e morale l'ho avuta quando ero somigliante a una renna...


----------



## Bruja (28 Agosto 2009)

*???*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io so solo che la più bella dichiarazione d'amore con aggiunta di apprezzamento totale per la mia persona dal punto di vista fisico, intellettuale e morale l'ho avuta quando ero somigliante a una renna...


Non dirmi che il "dichiarante" era Santa Claus??!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non dirmi che il "dichiarante" era Santa Claus??!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ...la barba c'era ...la pancia no ...i regali ...li avevo già in testa, ma erano una sorpresa!


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...la barba c'era ...la pancia no ...i regali ...li avevo già in testa, ma erano una sorpresa!


non si chiamano  regali


----------



## Kid (28 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> kid, sei in una fase del cazzo o del tubo, se preferisci.
> da un lato sei felice di aver scelto la famiglia ma da un altro senti che ti manca l'andrenalina e l'emozione che avevi con l'altra e speri che tua moglie ti desideri e ti dica ti amo perché ti manca quella emozione. se tocchi il cielo con un dito, che sia cielo vero o un planetarium poco importa, perché per te quelle sono stelle vere...


Ma come fai a capirmi così bene tu????


----------



## Kid (28 Agosto 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> kid, ti amo.
> 
> (ora fino ad ottobre non rompere più le palle)


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ma come fai a capirmi così bene tu????


 questione di feeling


----------



## Bruja (29 Agosto 2009)

*Anna A*



Anna A ha detto:


> questione di feeling


Tu sei una persona anche sensibilissima e perspicace, ma vogliamo metterci anche che in questi anni di faccende analoghe in cui si prende spesso l'ottone per oro ne abbiamo viste a iosa?
Pare che non ci si renda conto che quando c'é di mezzo un tradimento, per l'interessato tutto quello che viene dall'altra parte é seduttivo ed irrinunciabile, mentre a farci avere questa sensazione non é la persona ma la nostra voglia di provare quelle emozioni.
Come sempre si é detto... é il ruolo soggettivo che conta non la persona oggettiva che lo riveste.
Bruja


----------



## Old veronika (29 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tu sei una persona anche sensibilissima e perspicace, ma vogliamo metterci anche che in questi anni di faccende analoghe in cui si prende spesso l'ottone per oro ne abbiamo viste a iosa?
> Pare che non ci si renda conto che quando c'é di mezzo un tradimento, per l'interessato tutto quello che viene dall'altra parte é seduttivo ed irrinunciabile, mentre a farci avere questa sensazione non é la persona ma la nostra voglia di provare quelle emozioni.
> Come sempre si é detto... é il ruolo soggettivo che conta non la persona oggettiva che lo riveste.
> Bruja


 Anni???? Vuoi dire che chi entra in questo mattatoio non ne esce piu'?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Anni???? Vuoi dire che chi entra in questo mattatoio non ne esce piu'?


 Tu cosa intendi fare?


----------



## Old veronika (29 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu cosa intendi fare?








  Non sono ancora riabilitata


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (29 Agosto 2009)

Mi aggancio al discorso di Anna e di Bruja...
Io sono sicura che se fossi riuscita a ricompattare con mio marito sarei stata felicissima i primi mesi (o settimane?) perchè mi sarei sentita come "quella che ha vinto" sull'altra...
Poi, quell'euforia sarebbe passata.
Sarebbe tornata la quotidianità e tutte le cose di lui che prima mi innervosivano e mi facevano incacchiare... sarebbero rimaste, per di più aggravate dall'episodio del tradimento.
Persichella una volta ha scritto che in questi casi bisogna saper guardare lontano in un matrimonio... Io l'avevo fatto. E mi sono resa conto che le cose poi sarebbero andate peggio che mai...
Mio marito non avrebbe dovuto tornare come prima dell'infedeltà... ma diventare proprio un'altra persona. E a 36 anni la vedo un po' difficile.

Poi, mi dispiace dirlo, ma anche io credo che se il tradimento non è causato dall'aver incontrato una persona fantastica ma semplicemente dalla ricerca di una sensazione... Prima o poi il traditore ricercherà quella sensazione...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Mi aggancio al discorso di Anna e di Bruja...
> Io sono sicura che se fossi riuscita a ricompattare con mio marito sarei stata felicissima i primi mesi (o settimane?) perchè mi sarei sentita come "quella che ha vinto" sull'altra...
> Poi, quell'euforia sarebbe passata.
> Sarebbe tornata la quotidianità e tutte le cose di lui che prima mi innervosivano e mi facevano incacchiare... sarebbero rimaste, per di più aggravate dall'episodio del tradimento.
> ...


----------



## Old veronika (29 Agosto 2009)

ma anche no...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (29 Agosto 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> ma anche no...


Ne riparleremo...


----------



## Old veronika (29 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ne riparleremo...


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Mi aggancio al discorso di Anna e di Bruja...
> Io sono sicura che se fossi riuscita a ricompattare con mio marito sarei stata felicissima i primi mesi (o settimane?) perchè mi sarei sentita come "quella che ha vinto" sull'altra...
> Poi, quell'euforia sarebbe passata.
> Sarebbe tornata la quotidianità e tutte le cose di lui che prima mi innervosivano e mi facevano incacchiare... sarebbero rimaste, per di più aggravate dall'episodio del tradimento.
> ...


Concordo in pieno, e penso che sia anche ben raro che l'incontro favoloso avvenga (credo che certe cose avvengano solo nelle commedie romantiche americane).
Più probabile che si facciano un tot di casini nel tempo, e poi, nel migliore dei casi, ci si stabiizzi su una situazione "meno peggio" arrivati oltre una certa età.


----------



## Grande82 (31 Agosto 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Si lo so, è sempre la solita storia, ma che ci volete fare, io sono così, mi piace menarmela.
> 
> Io ho bisogno di dire ti amo e di sentirmelo dire (almeno una volta ogni due mesi possibilmente) e siccome con mia moglie questa cosa non funziona più, chiedo gentilmente alle donne del forum di dirmelo per placare questa mia fame di romanticismo. Vi prego, riempitemi di parole sdolcinate fino alla nausea. Mia moglie aldilà del "trombiamo?" oppure del "ciao amore", o meglio ancora del "ciao amore, trombiamo?" proprio non và...
> 
> ...


Oh, perbacco, leggo solo ora!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Kid....... ti direi anche quel che provo, ma non vi sono parole adeguate...


----------

